# In sact martyris sanguis — est salus tuus, Britania!



## Leonhard

There is a latin expression that I came across: In sact martyris sanguis — est salus tuus, Britania! The English translation goes along the lines of "In the blood of your holy martyrs is your salvation, Britain!" My question is: is the aforementioned latin phrase grammatically correct?


----------



## Kevin Beach

The correct grammatical version is:

_In sanctorum martyrum tuorum salus tuus est Britannia!_

Others may wish to improve the syntax by rearranging the order of the words.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

salus tua


----------



## Leonhard

Thanks, guys! Just a question: what happened to "blood"?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_In sanguine sanctorum ...

_Better: _In sanctorum martyrum tuorum sanguine ...

_
I overlooked it. There's an excuse but I won't tell.


----------



## Leonhard

Thanks, Schimmelreiter!


----------

